# 826 drive axle



## Jeff Wilson (Dec 29, 2019)

:smile2:I bought this 826 and it is in pretty good shape. I noticed the diff is locked in all the time. I took the wing nut off of the left wheel and tried to remove the slip clutch but it was frozen. Finally removed it and the woodruff key buy it still doesn't slip. It appears by the manual that the axle should slide off of the axel shaft. I have put a slide hammer on it and gently pulled on it but it is not moving. Before I break something I thought I would seek some advice. 


Thanks in advance. Jeff


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

We need more numbers than 826 please.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

An 826 is an 826.. they were pretty much the same from 1980-1989 when they ceased production.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like there is a roll pin that needs to be driven out first.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The John Deere, JDs were different in that their model numbers you use to look them up were 1032, 826, ....
I think there is one or two other manufacturers that do that too.

.


----------

